# CALLING ALL BUILDERS



## midnightcarving (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all; new to the forums here, this is a cool place though and an invaluable resource.

I am a college student at SUNY Oswego in upstate NY, I'm in the Technology Education department and I'm currently taking a Manufacturing Systems course. We have chosen to produce tactical flashlights.

I have built one light before, but it was a one off so i could take my time producing them, and i was not concerned about price. I need your help with a few things regarding the parts and machining of this product. Any help would be immensely appreciated

MACHINING:
We have access to 6 manual lathes and one CNC lathe and one CNC Mill. We are going to make them out of two pieces: a rear body tube and a front cap that holds everything together. We are working on a production flow currently combining both the CNC and manual lathes with automated setup.

PARTS:
SWITCH: The switch has been a real problem for us, we are going to use a switch in the tail, but we've scoured dealextreme for tail switches and only found a few (none of which we are terribly happy with) It must have a spring built in. POST ANY YOU CAN FIND FOR US PLEASE.

BATTERIES: We are going to use CR123A batts, we need a CHEAP supplier of them, we will be buying 40 for our test production run. POST ANY SOURCE PLEASE

DROP IN MODULE: We are not interested in adding soldering to our production processes. we have enough setup time setting the lathes up. we need a cheap, relatively quality module. Currently we have this on order. Any better prices or value?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6090

SEALING: the plans we have drawn right now include a glass lens sealed with an o-ring, threads sealed with an o-ring, and a silicone tailcap cover. any other ideaS?

Thanks for any response. We plan on selling these for $25, they will be green anodized and may come with an interchangeable red lens. Will post pics of a prototype when finished.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a good cree drop in, but I think r2's are better

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836

You have access to lathes? Do you offer any custom service?


----------



## midnightcarving (Mar 8, 2010)

yes, we have access to 1 cnc lathe and 6 manual lathes. we are cutting a prototype tomorrow. will post pics.


----------

